# So what is the final verdict on the 6.0 Diesel?



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey everyone,
I have the chance to purchase a 2005 6.0 F250 Crew Cab Long Bed, with 10,000 miles. The price will be VERY good, and the truck is in perfect shape! However I am VERY VERY nervous about the 6.0. I have heard many HORROR stories about that engine. So what do the "plowsite" gods think?


Thanks,
Zack


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a 2004 6.0 liter 6 speed bought it used NO problems yet (Knock on wood). 
Josh


----------



## brickmason (Oct 31, 2005)

I have an 04 F-250, bought new. Only thing that went wrong was the fuel pump, which was under warranty. Have heard all the same things about the 6.0 but never had any problems. Just keep up with your maintainance.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I have an 04 and an 06 no problems yet.


----------



## brad_diesel (Oct 1, 2005)

I have an 04 F-250 6.0, so far the tube from the back of the exhaust manifold to the turbo popped a hole in it, and throttle controller had to be replaced, other than that the 6.0 has been good. BUT, now i have a question, i took it in to the dealer in october of 06 for front hub issues, while it was there i had them do a tranny flush and service (thinking prev. maint.) now, the tranny is shot, its burnin thru a quart of fluid every 2 weeks, and from drive to rev. it slips and slams into gear. since this tranny is very fluid sensitive (has to be the mercon sp) im bettin the dealer put the wrong fluid in, only 3 years old, 39,000 miles, could i be right? or is there some other explanation?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 2004 F-250 6.0L w/ 68000 miles on it.....no problems. Love mine, havent heard many problems from the 2004 model year to present. Good Luck!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

POPO4995;374357 said:


> I have a 2004 F-250 6.0L w/ 68000 miles on it.....no problems. Love mine, havent heard many problems from the 2004 model year to present. Good Luck!


I had a 2003 F-250 6.0 Liter bought brand new! 2 Turbos, 3 trannys, injectors etc... all in 50,000 miles!


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Quality control for all US manufactures is at an all time low. Compensation for corporate heads is at an all time high.

Seems to be a reason US manufacturers are going bankrupt and laying hard working folk off left and right.

OUTSOURCING, CORPORATE GREED, WORTHLESS (even traitorous) CEO's & CFO's!

If we had to fight a major war again like WW2, we would not stand a chance - but the corporate heads would get rich, for all the good it would do them. They would (and even now are) make a profit from slave labor producing substandard goods on both sides! 

Feudalism has made a comeback!:realmad:


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

brad_diesel;374338 said:


> I have an 04 F-250 6.0, so far the tube from the back of the exhaust manifold to the turbo popped a hole in it, and throttle controller had to be replaced, other than that the 6.0 has been good. BUT, now i have a question, i took it in to the dealer in october of 06 for front hub issues, while it was there i had them do a tranny flush and service (thinking prev. maint.) now, the tranny is shot, its burnin thru a quart of fluid every 2 weeks, and from drive to rev. it slips and slams into gear. since this tranny is very fluid sensitive (has to be the mercon sp) im bettin the dealer put the wrong fluid in, only 3 years old, 39,000 miles, could i be right? or is there some other explanation?


Will it be covered under warr?

Zack


----------



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

exmark1;374361 said:


> I had a 2003 F-250 6.0 Liter bought brand new! 2 Turbos, 3 trannys, injectors etc... all in 50,000 miles!


Well that does not make me feel very good!!

Zack


----------



## MarksLand (Oct 18, 2006)

I have an '03' with 67k miles and an '06' with 5k both are problem free so far.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

My fiends 2005 6.0 just had weird problem just Saturday.:realmad: He was accelerating on the highway and all of a sudden leak in pressure happened like all the boost let go. He said he heard a whoosh sound.. Turbo gage doesn't move and it has very low power. I will drive but the turbo seams to be not working. Could it be just a boost hose? or could be something more serious? 

He bringing in to the Dealer because it 's under warranty, but it will not be looked at for a few days.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I have an 03 and no problems what so ever, I wouldnt trade the truck for anyhting!!
Sounds like your buddies truck might have a loose boost tube, or loose plumbing to the intercooler...Doesnt sound like anything to serious..


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Yaz;374448 said:


> My fiends 2005 6.0 just had weird problem just Saturday.:realmad: He was accelerating on the highway and all of a sudden leak in pressure happened like all the boost let go. He said he heard a whoosh sound.. Turbo gage doesn't move and it has very low power. I will drive but the turbo seams to be not working. Could it be just a boost hose? or could be something more serious?
> 
> He bringing in to the Dealer because it 's under warranty, but it will not be looked at for a few days.


Common problem even in heavy duty turboed intercooled engines.

Check intercooler (charge air) tube connections.

If blown free, check rubber connection boots between tube and turbo, replace if torn, clean all oil residue and reinstall making sure ID lip of boot is engaged with groove in charge air tube.

If it was a turbo problem, you would see massive BLACK smoke - NO power. (hp oil infiltrating through turbo to intake).

Make the dealer do repairs if still warranteed, Warranty will be invalidated if they can determine that you have done work on this system. It will not likely do damage to drive to dealer, just won't run well.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

That's good news. I offered him to come up and I would look at it in my garage today and look for a tube that slipped off. It was way to cold outside for him to look at it. But he had too much work to do today. Hopefully it's that and if the coupler is torn they will have them in stock. Is it a good idea to keep a spare coupler and a clamp in the truck? 

he bought it home from the dealer not wanting it sit outside all weekend and today. Tomorow we will see what they find.

Thanks.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

double post...


----------



## brad_diesel (Oct 1, 2005)

nope, i guess the 5 yr 100,000 drive train warranty only covers the engine, go figure, i thought the tranny was part of the drive train, but what the heck do i know. im getting trans fluid tested to see if the dealer f-ed it up, if so im gonna be leaning on them. i just wanted to know if anyone else heard of this happening. i know i read of it somewhere, but its been a while.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it is more of a "when you get a bad one, it is really screwed up, otherwise its a great motor." I have had 3 no problems yet though.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Yaz;374540 said:


> That's good news. I offered him to come up and I would look at it in my garage today and look for a tube that slipped off. It was way to cold outside for him to look at it. But he had too much work to do today. Hopefully it's that and if the coupler is torn they will have them in stock. Is it a good idea to keep a spare coupler and a clamp in the truck?
> 
> he bought it home from the dealer not wanting it sit outside all weekend and today. Tomorow we will see what they find.
> 
> Thanks.


As long as it is under warranty, 3 yrs/36K bumper to bumper, 5 yrs 100K engine with $100 deductable, if I remember - it is best to let the dealer do the repair. Inconveinient to be sure, but probably best.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

POPO4995;374357 said:


> I have a 2004 F-250 6.0L w/ 68000 miles on it.....no problems. Love mine, havent heard many problems from the 2004 model year to present. Good Luck!


Have an '04 that has had 4 injectors, 2 turbos, 1 EGR and 2 trannies.



Yaz;374448 said:


> My fiends 2005 6.0 just had weird problem just Saturday.:realmad: He was accelerating on the highway and all of a sudden leak in pressure happened like all the boost let go. He said he heard a whoosh sound.. Turbo gage doesn't move and it has very low power. I will drive but the turbo seams to be not working. Could it be just a boost hose? or could be something more serious?
> 
> He bringing in to the Dealer because it 's under warranty, but it will not be looked at for a few days.


Probably blew the intercooler tube off, known frequent problem. Use a hose clamp for a temp fix and tell the dealer to check the TSB's for the fix as well as the updated hose clamps.



brad_diesel;374338 said:


> I have an 04 F-250 6.0, so far the tube from the back of the exhaust manifold to the turbo popped a hole in it, and throttle controller had to be replaced, other than that the 6.0 has been good. BUT, now i have a question, i took it in to the dealer in october of 06 for front hub issues, while it was there i had them do a tranny flush and service (thinking prev. maint.) now, the tranny is shot, its burnin thru a quart of fluid every 2 weeks, and from drive to rev. it slips and slams into gear. since this tranny is very fluid sensitive (has to be the mercon sp) im bettin the dealer put the wrong fluid in, only 3 years old, 39,000 miles, could i be right? or is there some other explanation?


Could be the planetary pins walking out or the snap ring let go. Do you have a puddle of oil under the truck at all? That oil should be going someplace.

As for the 6.0's in general, they're referred to as snowflakes, no 2 are alike. If you get a bad one, you're going to be pissed because it will cause you grief until you sell it. If you get a good one, you're going to love it. I have 2 05's, one has had a HPOP fitting go bad that shut the truck down for a week while they 'diagnosed' it and the crappy tranny snap ring, and I have had no major problems with my other '05. Although the tranny isn't feeling too good about now. The reverse seems to be slipping but not as bad as the others when they went.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

MOST, repeating Most, problems were in the 2003 and early 2004 model years. I love mine, does everything I ask of it. When you have a bad 6.0 motor, it sucks taking the thing into the dealer all the time. There are many horror stories with the engine, but the bugs I believe are worked out, just in time for a new 6.4 Twin-turbo Powerstroke!  I have heard that the 6.4 should be a good motor, but only time will tell.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yeah, same thing they said about the 6.0.

Technically, it is not a twin turbo engine, it is a sequential turbo, they are different size turbos and the smaller 'feeds' the larger helping out with the horrible turbo lag that most 6.0's have.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;374789 said:


> Yeah, same thing they said about the 6.0.
> 
> Technically, it is not a twin turbo engine, it is a sequential turbo, they are different size turbos and the smaller 'feeds' the larger helping out with the horrible turbo lag that most 6.0's have.


Yeah, I know. Basically, two turbos that equal the size of a big turbo. It does sound cool to say you have a Twin-Turbo Powerstroke though... It will be interesting to see how they perform!


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

my 05 was a piece of junk. Same problems as Exmark1 had... only I think I have him beat with 3 trannys in under 2000 miles! and 3 turbos in under 11000 miles! Did I mention a hood in under 11000 miles? thats because the 2nd turbo blew a hole through it when it grenaded through the hood while going 70mph on the freeway, not pulling anything, just trying to pass a semi in 80 degree heat. Ford wouldn't do anything for me except keep trying to fix the truck and power wash my driveway from all the trans fluid when the transmissions blew holes through the cases as well. Took it to chevy and traded it in only 5 months or so after I bought it. Of course, there were a host of other problems that they gave me the runaround with after the second turbo blew up. I'm sure it sent a heap of stuff through the intercooler and would have to assume that some small pieces even got to the engine, but ford wouldn't hear of it. If the intercooler was holding pressure, they were'nt going to replace it. Thats a bunch of crap!!!! Who knows how much junk was waiting to get into the engine!


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

i love my 2005 6.0 66,000 miles and she runs like a thoroughbred. The 2003 was the [email protected] year for the 6.0. i feel bad for whoever bought one in 03. Otherwise, throw a 4 or 5 inch exhaust on it, an intake, and it'll never want to take a break on you. Mine runs a 13 second 1/4 mile!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

PlowKid150;377944 said:


> i love my 2005 6.0 66,000 miles and she runs like a thoroughbred. The 2003 was the [email protected] year for the 6.0. i feel bad for whoever bought one in 03. Otherwise, throw a 4 or 5 inch exhaust on it, an intake, and it'll never want to take a break on you. Mine runs a 13 second 1/4 mile!


I have to call you on this one. 
I would bet money it if true, it's not just a exhaust and intake. Please post the other mods you have to get under 14's. 
Along with your time slip.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yaz;378053 said:


> I have to call you on this one.
> I would bet money it if true, it's not just a exhaust and intake. Please post the other mods you have to get under 14's.
> Along with your time slip.


Ditto, not to mention unless you are running serious hp through the intakes are a waste of money, the stock is fine.

Might also want to do some checking, plenty of other MY's have had issues.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

'05 F250SD with 20k on it now. Turbo went at 15K, the dealer kept telling me it was air box turbulance and showed me a TSB. It was making a popping sound under acceleration and deceleration. They had a mechanic ride with me, he said he heard it all the time, air box turbulance. My performance kept getting worse, I took it back and told them to keep it til they fixed it. They replaced the turbo, been fine since.

A good friend with an Excursion, '04, 6.0 40K; turbo went out last summer. Blew off the hose a few times first.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have to say the popping sound like a fart, was most likely turbo bark. My fiends 05 6.0 F-250 did that allot until the hose blew off just recently as I posted earlier. They said the turbo was cleaned out along with replacing the coupler. I think it has 22K and now he said it runs better than before and it stopped making that turbo bark. It's like flutter sound when you accelerated hard and let off. There is no boost pressure relief valve so the boost I believe backs up threw the turbo. Why did it get clogged at 22K?


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

I have an '06 F-350 with the 6.0/5-spd auto and have had no troubles at all. Plus, it pushes snow really well. Like others have said, the 03/04s had the most issues.

Ryan


----------

